# Réhabiliter Détour



## #Reno# (16 Février 2012)

Salut les bidouilleurs et géniaux développeurs

Y-a pas quelqu'un qui serait capable de reprendre le développement de Detour le génial logiciel de Rogue Amoeba?
http://www.rogueamoeba.com/detour/

Où de trouver une solution alternative permettant de couper temporairement le son d'un navigateur?
Je suis certain que pleins d'utilisateurs aimeraient avoir un tel hack à portée de menu-barre.

J'ai utilisé Detour qui fonctionnait à merveille jusqu'à son arrêt définitif, plus rien n'existe depuis Leopard pour remplir ce rôle.


----------

